# promo code for 50% off



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

thanks for the heads-up! I got a giant skull for the same price it was listed for with shipping thanks to the 50% off sale. woohoo!


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

your welcome for the info on half off. I bought the animated headless corpse, and the tombstone rocker, and saved almost $50.00 plus the shipping is resonable, and I got my merchandise in about 4 days for standard shipping.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, thanks so much for the heads up! I got several things & the shipping is definitely very reasonable.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I ordered one of the heads on a chain that they have clearanced last time they had this deal, I went back and ordered the other one this time, the first was VERY COOL! Especially for $11.49


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks, I also got the tombstone rocker and the headless corpse guy.
You should post this in the general section, Its feels good to get great deals already in June!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got 100 plastic plates-5 bags of creepy cloth-pinate-gemmy animated headless bride-and a spear head talking skull for 100 and change and all is due here tommorrow.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

you won't be dissapointed they are both high quality props, I love mine and they work great!!!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Tell me more about this Giant Skull. 




moocheex55 said:


> thanks for the heads-up! I got a giant skull for the same price it was listed for with shipping thanks to the 50% off sale. woohoo!


----------

